# Do you read the obituaries on a daily basis?



## Ralphy1 (Oct 17, 2014)

I do, and most people that I know of a certain age do.  Why we we do is sort of an enigma, but I guess it is to see who we might know have gone.  So, do you find yourself checking yet?


----------



## Justme (Oct 17, 2014)

I couldn't be bothered, I have no interest in the dead!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 17, 2014)

But don't you want a nice write-up for your friends and relatives to read when you go?


----------



## Lee (Oct 17, 2014)

Only when I know that someone is liable to be listed in there. So I check as to arrangements.


----------



## Justme (Oct 17, 2014)

ralphy1 said:


> but don't you want a nice write-up for your friends and relatives to read when you go?



definitely not, yuck!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 17, 2014)

But they might be disappointed not to read of you and your passing.  So aren't you being selfish by denying them this pleasure?


----------



## Justme (Oct 17, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> But they might be disappointed not to read of you and your passing.  So aren't you being selfish by denying them this pleasure?



The people who need to know about my death will be told in person, end of!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 17, 2014)

By you?


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 17, 2014)

As the old joke goes... "I check the Obits before getting out of bed.. If I'm not listed, I get up"

No I don't as a rule check the Obits.. every once in a while I think of someome from the past and will do an obit search to see if they are still alive..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 17, 2014)

You guys are probably just too young yet...


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 17, 2014)

I do not read obituaries, never have.  However, I am surprised at how many people do!

Last year when my husband died, I was shocked how many people (acquaintances over the years) all around the country,  reached out to me with notes and cards.  It was just surprising to me.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Yes, Bonnie, I had the same experience 4 years ago when my husband died, I was astounded at the good will of so many people, it certainly does help at
a most depressing time.


----------



## littleowl (Oct 17, 2014)

Only to see if I am mentioned.nthego:


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 17, 2014)

This is what I said to one of my bosses many years ago:

" The first thing I do every morning is read the obituaries. If I'm not in them I get dressed and come to work. If you're not in them I come in a bad mood."

Yes, I check the obits daily.


----------



## Cookie (Oct 17, 2014)

Only sometimes when checking through my home town's local paper online, I have learned of the passing of some good old friends and it has been an real eye opener, knowing that people I knew in high school or an old boyfriend are no longer around. Makes me remember happy times from the past and appreciate my present life.


----------



## Lady (Oct 17, 2014)

When i had a daily local paper i use to look at the death column just to see if it was anyone i knew .
i don't have a paper now so  have no idea whose died.
I do not want anything in the paper for me .i want to slip away without much ado .


----------



## Justme (Oct 17, 2014)

I don't take a newspaper, and wouldn't know anyone in the death columns anyway, even if I was interested enough to read the obituaries.


----------



## Raven (Oct 17, 2014)

First thing my husband does after breakfast is read the daily paper all the way through
and  that means the obituaries too.
When he's through with the paper I read it from front to back and I read the obituaries as well
as all the news and the entertainment section.

When my mother died some years ago many people sent cards, brought food to our home and
attended her service. It was a comfort to me and many from some distance away would not have
known if they had not read the notice in the paper.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 17, 2014)

I have read them every day since my late teens-early 20`s. Actually started because I was reading the Marriage Licenses Issued and the Births,which were on the same page. Eventually the marriage licenses were dropped and many newspapers no longer publish the Births. I actually read the Obits in four different papers (online). Three where I grew up and one where I live now. In fact,just yesterday I saw the obit for the younger sister of an old high school friend who I still stay in touch with via Facebook. Her dad and my mom worked together for a small company back in the 50s and 60s and were good friends. Her parents are still living. There was nothing on her FB page about her sister`s death so I wouldn`t have known until I next chatted with her.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 17, 2014)

I don't, but I've known a few realtors that do - they got some great bargains on houses and apartments, especially in crowded places like NYC.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 17, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I don't, but I've known a few realtors that do - they got some great bargains on houses and apartments, especially in crowded places like NYC.



Many different motives in checking out those OBs .... women looking for an old lonely (wealthy) man  who's wife has just died..


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 17, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> Many different motives in checking out those OBs .... women looking for an old lonely (wealthy) man  who's wife has just died..



Wow, I hadn't even thought of that ... scary! :cower:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 17, 2014)

Oh yes! There are even people who search obituaries for funeral services dates and then rob the home of the deceased or their families,knowing everyone will be gone. Nice,huh?


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 17, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Oh yes! There are even people who search obituaries for funeral services dates and then rob the home of the deceased or their families,knowing everyone will be gone. Nice,huh?



Yeah, okay, _that_ one I've heard of once or twice - makes a strong case for the old-fashioned home funerals ...


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 17, 2014)

another ....  trying to figure out where you stand in the percentages ....


----------



## Falcon (Oct 17, 2014)

I always check the obits and then go to the morgue to see if anybody my size died.


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 17, 2014)

The names are listed at the bottom of the front page of our small town newspaper. I read them and if the list contains someone I know I will turn to the back and read the obit.  Old poem "I get up in the morning and read the obits, if I am not in them I go back to bed." I wish I could remember all that poem, it was hilarious!


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 17, 2014)

Just plain me said:
			
		

> I wish I could remember all that poem, it was hilarious!





[h=2]My Get-Up-And-Go Has Got Up and Went[/h]
Anonymous… 


  Old age is golden, or so I’ve heard said, 
But sometimes I wonder, as I crawl into bed, 
With my ears in a drawer, my teeth in a cup, 
My eyes on the table until I wake up. 

As sleep dims my vision, I say to myself: 
Is there anything else I should lay on the shelf? 
But, though nations are warring, and Congress is vexed, 
We’ll still stick around to see what happens next!



_How do I know my youth is all spent?_
_My get-up-and-go has got up and went!_
_But, in spite of it all, I’m able to grin_
_And think of the places my getup has been!

_
  When I was young, my slippers were red; 
I could kick up my heels right over my head. 
When I was older my slippers were blue, 
But still I could dance the whole night through. 

Now I am older, my slippers are black. 
I huff to the store and puff my way back. 
But never you laugh; I don’t mind at all: 
I’d rather be huffing than not puff at all!




_How do I know my youth is all spent?_
_My get-up-and-go has got up and went!_
_But, in spite of it all, I’m able to grin_
_And think of the places my getup has been!

_
  I get up each morning and dust off my wits, 
Open the paper, and read the Obits. 
If I’m not there, I know I’m not dead, 
So I eat a good breakfast and go back to bed!




_How do I know my youth is all spent?_
_My get-up-and-go has got up and went!_
_But, in spite of it all, I’m able to grin_
_And think of the places my getup has been!_


----------



## oakapple (Oct 18, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Wow, I hadn't even thought of that ... scary! :cower:



 So be very wary of those cougars ringing your doorbell SifuPhil !


----------



## oakapple (Oct 18, 2014)

I never check the obits because I only read a national newspaper [in fact I don't even read that every day] so it's a 'non' from me.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 18, 2014)

I've travelled around so much that the ''obits'' in my local paper would mean nothing to me!


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 18, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> But they might be disappointed not to read of you and your passing. So aren't you being selfish by denying them this pleasure?



Most of what you thought were friends would probably say "Good Riddance".


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks SiFuPhil! I have always enjoyed that poem. I guess from my years working in a Nursing Home. I knew what to expect as I got older, and so far age isn't something I dread. I will dread it when I can't function on my own. Until then consider myself to be very lucky. Regardless of the circumstances that surrond me.


----------



## jujube (Oct 18, 2014)

My grandfather was a terrible hypochondriac.  He would read the obits every morning and back then they tended to say what the person died of.   Somebody died of cancer?  He had a pain in his side.   Heart attack? He'd discover that he had chest pain.   Pneumonia?  He was having trouble breathing this morning.  And so on.....   Periodically, the doctor would put him in the hospital just to give my grandmother some rest.  He was in excellent health.  

So, he ended up dying peacefully in his sleep and, because my grandmother refused to allow an autopsy, we don't know to this day what he died of.


----------



## Debby (Oct 18, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> But don't you want a nice write-up for your friends and relatives to read when you go?




I have moved around so much over the years, it would take too many ads in too many newspapers for me to bother.  But I have planned how I would hope my girls would get rid of mine and my husbands ashes.  Even written a 'last letter' that's filled with loving thoughts and telling each of them what was special about that child in my eyes.  I want to leave them with a last great thought about our respective relationships.


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 19, 2014)

Juju I enjoyed that story. I have a relative like that. If someone in the family went to the hospital, than the next week they would find some reason to go. Now I think they have quit because they seriously have several illnesses they can prove.
Debby what a sweet thing to do. Maybe I will copy your idea. Hubby and I have been thinking of the "Preplanned Memorial" idea.


----------

